# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Как удалить "системную" папку

## Вячеслав12

После установки Nero 7 в "Мой компьютер" появилась папка Nero Scout, которая записала себя как системная. Сам Nero нормально не установился (как оказалось, вообще все 7 версии у меня все сплошь глючили). Удалить Nero корректно не получилось. Программа для удаления продуктов Nero не помогла. Программы брутального удаления решили проблему лишь отчасти. Пришлось чистить вручную реестр. Убил на это уйму времени, но папка осталась, только теперь она никак не называется и тупо висит, как системная. Скриншот прилагаю. Как ее удалить? Помогите....

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

Попробуйте загрузиться с любым liveCD, там уже в менененджере файлов найти эту папку и удалить.

----------


## Вячеслав12

С LiveCD не видно ни фига этой папки...

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

надобно одну dll унрегнуть и все ок будет..

----------


## Вячеслав12

> надобно одну dll унрегнуть и все ок будет..


Какую именно и каким образом?

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Вторая ссылка в гугле:



> 1st метод: варианты Nero Scout 
> 
> Первый способ является самым простым, но не в любом случае будет знать, почему. 
> 
> Открыть Поэтому Computer затем щелкните правой кнопкой мыши на значке Nero Scout. Выберите Параметры и снимите флажок Показать Nero Scout в Проводнике. 
> 
> Подтвердите, нажав OK. 
> 2nd метод: выполнить команду 
> 
> ...


+ ftp://ftp6.nero.com/tools/General-CleanTool.zip

+ Чистку реестра
regedit -> find -> "Nero Scout"

----------


## Вячеслав12

Безрезультатно. По-порядку:

1. Первый метод не подходит, т.к. на нажатие правой клавишы мыши показывается только "Открыть", "Проводник", "Создать ярлык", причем открывается только проводник, ярлык не создается.
2. Второй способ выдает то, что на прикладываемом скриншоте ниже.
3. General Clean Tool я уже пользовал, да не один раз. Не помогло, папка осталась.
4.Чистку реестра провел, о чем писал в начале поста, в реестре нет ничего, связанного ни с Nero, ни с Nero Scout, ни с Ahead. есть тупо папка без названия, которая не удаляется.
Спасибо за помощь, но как еще можно эту проблему решить?

----------


## zerocorporated

> 2. Второй способ выдает то, что на прикладываемом скриншоте ниже.




```
regsvr32 /u "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\MediaLibraryNSE.dll"
```

Так попробуйте

----------


## Вячеслав12

Если так, то скриншот ниже...

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

по админом запускаете?

----------


## Вячеслав12

По всякому пробовал. Не удаляется, проклятая.... Ну ооччень грамотно придумали ребята из Ahead.... :237:

----------


## NikolayFirsov

ftp://ftp6.nero.com/tools/General-CleanTool.zip
 мне это помогло...
а чистка реестра  и чистка файлов с именем  Ahead или Nero не помогло... сам удивился, потом качнул General-CleanTool.zip и всё спокойно удалилось....

----------


## Вячеслав12

> ftp://ftp6.nero.com/tools/General-CleanTool.zip
>  мне это помогло...
> а чистка реестра  и чистка файлов с именем  Ahead или Nero не помогло... сам удивился, потом качнул General-CleanTool.zip и всё спокойно удалилось....


Видимо имеющаяся версия седьмого Неро, которую я имел несчастье иметь, и которая теперь имеет меня, не относится к тем видам Неро, которые должны удаляться этой тулзой...

*Добавлено через 4 часа 51 минуту*

Проблема решилась таким образом: я подумал, что кроме цепей терять уже нечего и решил переустановить Nero 7 еще раз, чтобы появилось две системные папки на этот раз... Однако, действия проги превзошли мои ожидания - папка переименовалась в скаута и тут-то, я ее, бляхо, удалил так, как мне подсказал zerocorporated (за что ему отдельный респект). Затем почистил все General Tools и установил нормальный, а не говняканый Nero, под №6. Всем спасибо за помощь, может это кому-то еще поможет.... :Beer:

----------


## maXmo

Nero mini?

----------


## Вячеслав12

> Nero mini?


Да не, полновесный....

----------


## maXmo

А как насчёт неро мини?

----------


## Вячеслав12

> А как насчёт неро мини?


А что с мини?

----------


## maXmo

Поставить и юзать.

----------


## Вячеслав12

После шестого все неро какие-то глючные....

----------


## maXmo

в неро мини вроде скаут не входит.

----------

